# Jack stands



## Ronsjd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

Does any one know if you can buy a jack stand with wheels to hold front and back of a 40 standard type tractor when putting in a clutch etc. I know many other models require this too Farmall cub and super A for example All that I have seen in the past were home made.


----------

